# Transcripts



## digiavi (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi! Could someone educate me on transcripts? I have applied for my transcripts from Bangalore University for immigration. I'm confused on how to go ahead once I receive them. The site says the university has to send it to WES for assessment. How do I do this as the university will just give me the transcripts in an envelope? Could I collect the transcripts and then post them to WES?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How about contacting WES as to what they want you to do?


----------



## digiavi (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes i'll try that! Thank you.


----------



## kchaitu4 (Jun 27, 2015)

digiavi said:


> Hi! Could someone educate me on transcripts? I have applied for my transcripts from Bangalore University for immigration. I'm confused on how to go ahead once I receive them. The site says the university has to send it to WES for assessment. How do I do this as the university will just give me the transcripts in an envelope? Could I collect the transcripts and then post them to WES?


Hi,

Even I am from Bangalore University. Send me a PM, i will explain you everything about getting the OT from Bangalore University and sending it to WES.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

kchaitu4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I am from Bangalore University. Send me a PM, i will explain you everything about getting the OT from Bangalore University and sending it to WES.


Good to know, in fact I'm waiting for my 5 posts to complete so that I start sending PM's
are you an IT professional?
I was wondering the NOC code for SAP professionals?


----------



## kchaitu4 (Jun 27, 2015)

viv101 said:


> Good to know, in fact I'm waiting for my 5 posts to complete so that I start sending PM's
> are you an IT professional?
> I was wondering the NOC code for SAP professionals?


Yes, I am from IT Profession but not SAP.


----------

